# A wheel cleaner that cleans the wheel



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

For quite some time, I had believed that my Bilberry wheel cleaner was pretty strong stuff, and considered good enough for pretty much all wheel cleaning, given suitable dilution.

I’ve since learnt that it’s more of a ‘safe cleaner’ for already well looked after wheels, and isn’t great for cleaning up wheels that have yet to get the ‘detail’ treatment.

I would like to clean up a particularly grubby wheel (3 out of 4 are brand new, leaving 1 to sort out), which has the remnants of wheel balance weights, a yellowish residue, big tar/brake dust spots (and lumps), and various tiny rust spots.

Given Bilberry is a wheel cleaner, what do I need? Is it a wheel brightener? Or just an acidic wheel cleaner?

Any recommendations appreciated


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Acid based wheel cleaner get a bad rep but you can't beat them for all out cleaning power. As a "one-off" or for occasional use they are great for painted wheels. You just don't want them near polished wheels (best to avoid split rims as well). :thumb:

Edit - *You should also consider AG Tar remover/Tardis, plus claying remaining deposits.*


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

__D5__ said:


> Acid based wheel cleaner get a bad rep but you can't beat them for all out cleaning power. As a "one-off" or for occasional use they are great for painted wheels. You just don't want them near polished wheels (best to avoid split rims as well). :thumb:
> 
> Edit - *You should also consider AG Tar remover/Tardis, plus claying remaining deposits.*


thanks for that, just need to know which wheel cleaners are acid based and which are not so I can choose a good one!

BTW, I've always wondered, what's the different between an alloy wheel and a split rim alloy wheel, and why must you be careful which cleaner products you use on split rims?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aod said:


> thanks for that, just need to know which wheel cleaners are acid based and which are not so I can choose a good one!
> 
> BTW, I've always wondered, what's the different between an alloy wheel and a split rim alloy wheel, and why must you be careful which cleaner products you use on split rims?


some acid based wheel cleaners that spring to mind are Wonder Wheels original, Autoglym Clean wheels, Swarfega Metal restorer, Wizz Stainless Steel cleaner, Meguiars Wheel Brightner, Valet Pro Blue Wheel gel .
All Wheel cleaners are good if used in the right place at the right time :thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

aod said:


> thanks for that, just need to know which wheel cleaners are acid based and which are not so I can choose a good one!
> 
> BTW, I've always wondered, what's the different between an alloy wheel and a split rim alloy wheel, and why must you be careful which cleaner products you use on split rims?


A Split rim can be broken down into 2-3 parts where as a normal alloy cant. Most splits have polished lips.










That is a 3 piece split. As you can see you have the barrel the face and the lip. You can also get 2 piece splits which have the barrel and the face as one and then the lip seperate.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Avanti said:


> some acid based wheel cleaners that spring to mind are Wonder Wheels original, Autoglym Clean wheels, Swarfega Metal restorer, Wizz Stainless Steel cleaner, Meguiars Wheel Brightner, Valet Pro Blue Wheel gel .
> All Wheel cleaners are good if used in the right place at the right time :thumb:


Thanks very much, I'll shall go and check out that list and diliberate over which to buy! :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

puntomatt said:


> A Split rim can be broken down into 2-3 parts where as a normal alloy cant. Most splits have polished lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the explanation - quite literally split rims - I thought it was just some 'term' used to describe a certain style of alloy wheel, rather than the phsycial composition of them! I guess split rims have thier advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

aod said:


> Thanks very much, I'll shall go and check out that list and diliberate over which to buy! :thumb:


The Wizz stainless steel cleaner is good and safe and would take the pepsi challenge vs Megs WB anytime, I use the swarfega as it works out most cost effective £6 for 2 litres and dilutes 1:25 down 1:3 :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodo Mellow Yellow is just awesome. Very sophisticated in design compared to other acidic wheel cleaners.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Stuff like Bilberry and all of the 'safe' wheel cleaners are utter crap and should be stayed clear of.

If you properly look after your wheels *you will never need to use *a wheel cleaner anyway!! 'Safe' wheel cleaners are for fools (and money making tools) who think the wheels need some special cleaner, when you can more than adequately clean them with suds and water.

However, if a wheel that has been neglected and has deep brake dust stains, the 'safe' cleaners won't even touch it.

You will always need to use a combination of a strong acid based cleaners, being very careful with how you use them.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

viperfire said:


> Stuff like Bilberry and all of the 'safe' wheel cleaners are utter crap and should be stayed clear of.
> 
> If you properly look after your wheels *you will never need to use *a wheel cleaner anyway!! 'Safe' wheel cleaners are for fools (and money making tools) who think the wheels need some special cleaner, when you can more than adequately clean them with suds and water.
> 
> ...


thats a bit of a statement to make.

ive used bilberry on wheels that were gold with the amount of brake dust that was on them and it has cleaned them up pretty good.


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

i can vouch for wonder wheels i find it good at removing the fairly tough stuff. In the next few days im gonna try using some diesel to clean the tar spots as it is a very good cleaner though i have never used it in this application yet. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

viperfire said:


> 'Safe' wheel cleaners are for fools (and money making tools) who think the wheels need some special cleaner, when you can more than adequately clean them with suds and water.
> 
> However, if a wheel that has been neglected and has deep brake dust stains, the 'safe' cleaners won't even touch it.
> 
> You will always need to use a combination of a strong acid based cleaners, being very careful with how you use them.


That's a bit of a general statement there isn't it?

I'm sure there are many professional detailers here (-kev- springs to mind straight away) that use Bilberry on a daily basis and can vouch for it's abilities 100%.

If you don't rate the stuff, fine - just don't berate those who actually find it effective. I've used it on wheels that haven't been cleaned for a few years and it brought them up brilliantly; it didn't remove the tar but then it doesn't claim to.

It's friday and the sun is shining - no need sausage! :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> That's a bit of a general statement there isn't it?
> 
> I'm sure there are many professional detailers here (-kev- springs to mind straight away) that use Bilberry on a daily basis and can vouch for it's abilities 100%.
> 
> ...


As the original topic poster states "a wheel cleaner that cleans the wheel". He obviously wants something that will clean the wheels not just some forum 'love product'


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

In your opinion - which you are perfectly entitled to express.

What I find funny is that you call anyone who has decided it works for them.


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

i have no issues with billberry, just spray on ,leave for 4 minutes , clean with brush,wheels nice and clean, although the wheels are sealed with poorboys, and have a couple of coats of wax on them,
i normally remove the wheels 3 or 4 times a year, for a proper clean , re seal and re wax


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

alxg said:


> In your opinion - which you are perfectly entitled to express.
> 
> What I find funny is that you call anyone who has decided it works for them.


well i apologise just my experience with bilberry was that i might as well i have saved myself a tenner and just washed the alloys down with suds and water


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I have to agree with Viperfire on this.

I've never used or felt the need to use an exspensive safe wheel cleaner. My wheelcleaner of choice is 1 bottle of stardrops (89p) dropped into a 2ltr wilko's pumpsprayer and topped up with water. Mixed around 2/3-1. It works perfectly well. 

Is bilberry at £8.95 (plus shipping) going to be 10 times better?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Guys, i'm not saying Bilberry is the be all and end all of wheel cleaners.

My initial reaction was to viperfire's statement about those who use it, that's all.
As you all know, detailing is a true representation of "Marmite products". It doesn't need to get personal. 

BTW Tim, have you tried the Z5 yet?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

alxg said:


> Guys, i'm not saying Bilberry is the be all and end all of wheel cleaners.
> 
> My initial reaction was to viperfire's statement about those who use it, that's all.
> As you all know, detailing is a true representation of "Marmite products". It doesn't need to get personal.
> ...


No, not yet Alex, with the dog, then me being laid up it scuppered any of my detailing plans 

How have you got on with the Actimousse?

(I wasn't being nasty btw, I just think that there are alot of really cheap household products out there which are as good, if not better, than those with a car cleaning lable attached. Stardrops is one of those.)


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Typical eh? the weather is just right for it too!

Liked the Actimousse, just don't fancy 25ltrs of it in one purchase, which is all the rep offered!


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

OK, for the record, I’m totally happy with Bilberry for normal day to day cleaning – necessary or not, it cleans my wheels no problem. 

However I’m also looking to clean up some wheels (actually A wheel) on another car that has a fair bit of brake dust, residue and tar baked on, which Bilberry won’t touch, hence the question for a more suitable product. There’s no need to bash ‘safe’ wheel cleaners, at least not in this thread, it’s besides the point. 

Once I’ve sealed all the wheels I’m cleaning, there may well be no need for ‘safe’ wheel cleaner, but I have some, so will use it until it runs dry. 

Thanks all for the info and suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm hoping the weather holds out till next week and I'll prep the wifes car for a trip down to Cornwall. 

I'm off to Poundland this afternoon to pick up some £1 drying towel mf's. Perfect for buffing/polishing :thumb:

If you want to buy a good foam in 5ltr size have a look at the Espuma range, although I'd say buy a 25ltr drum of Actimousse and hide in the deepest darkest corner of your garden


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm having a bit of a problem getting rid of stubborn grime on my alloys, is it safe to use Tardis on them?


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> No, not yet Alex, with the dog, then me being laid up it scuppered any of my detailing plans
> 
> How have you got on with the Actimousse?
> 
> (I wasn't being nasty btw, I* just think that there are alot of really cheap household products out there which are as good, if not better, than those with a car cleaning lable attached.* Stardrops is one of those.)


I find Morrisons window cleaner with vinegar at 99p just as good as any megs or autoglyms offerings which cost 6 or 7 times more...

Not to say i can't spend money on products as i have zymol and swissvax products in my collection...........but as blazebro says some cheap household cleaning products can do just as good a job!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

ref "proper" wheel cleaners, like viper said if you clean your car very regularly like most people do on this site, cleaning the wheels with which ever shampoo your using on the car, gets them just as clean as using bilburry ect , i personnaly wash my car about 3 times a week and have tried wheel cleaners but hardly use them now as shampoo gets them just as clean ,, yes if im cleaning a mates or girlfriends car where the wheels havent been cleaned for a good few weeks i alwasy use bilburry and tardis ,as a wheel cleaner is needed to remove brake dust ect ,, so is everyone using a product that they dont really need which is what i think viper was trying to get at . No one likes a highly polished car more than me but if ya can do it for a 5er why spend 25? Attached a car cleaning label to a product and times the price by 10 and you will sell it , this has been said many times on this site that were all getting ripped off buying "car cleaning products " last thread i read was about how cheap you can buy a microfirbe cloth for from the likes of b and m home stores or pound stretcher which is 2 quid as aposed to 15 quid some detailing sites charge and it does the same job just as good !!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i kinda agree. i originallly bought very cherry because i had no dedicated wheel cleaner.
what i found was it was good for cleaning non detailed wheels however even using it neat it still was not as good as wonder wheels or claying. once i sealed them i found just using a sponge and bucket just as effective at cleaning the wheel. 
now i dont see the point in mixing 1:10 ratio because at that weakness i might as well use daisy. there for i find i just use very cherry either 1:2 or just neat but only on wheels that have never been cleaned. but then if i need that kinda stenght i move onto wonder wheels, 

and back to the topic. skip wonder wheels andjust go straight to clay.


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...bilberry-wheel-cleaner-1-litre-/prod_499.html


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

viperfire said:


> Stuff like Bilberry and all of the 'safe' wheel cleaners are utter crap and should be stayed clear of.
> 
> If you properly look after your wheels *you will never need to use *a wheel cleaner anyway!! 'Safe' wheel cleaners are for fools (and money making tools) who think the wheels need some special cleaner, when you can more than adequately clean them with suds and water.
> 
> ...


WEEL SAID!:thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

can get the same stuff for less than half the price from anchem detailing.


----------



## kash (Jan 30, 2009)

carrera2s said:


> WEEL SAID!:thumb:


i do around 330miles aweek, wish i had the time too constantly keep my superleggeras clean.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

kash said:


> i do around 330miles aweek, wish i had the time too constantly keep my superleggeras clean.


The point that's being made is that the 'safe' wheel cleaners really aren't any better and won't clean any better than cheaper options. Of course if the wheel is totally covered in crap you need to move up the agressiveness stakes. \but that also knocks 'safe' cleaners on the head.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

viperfire said:


> Stuff like Bilberry and all of the 'safe' wheel cleaners are utter crap and should be stayed clear of.
> 
> If you properly look after your wheels *you will never need to use *a wheel cleaner anyway!! 'Safe' wheel cleaners are for fools (and money making tools) who think the wheels need some special cleaner, when you can more than adequately clean them with suds and water.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but results from Bilberry and the likes cannot be replicated using suds and water. The idea of a safe wheel cleaner is to help remove brake dust prior to washing, just like a prewash for your bodywork. 
Brake dust contains adhesives that generally need an cleaner (acid/alkaline) to help break down and a ph neutral shampoo wont do this. Also brake dust contains metalic particles that you want to rinse away before hand washing. Cleaners like this are also benificial if you have a complex wheel design with intricate areas that dont allow easy access by hand.
Diluted down Bilberry is a fantastic, safe, weekly wheel cleaner and if used neat can remove extremely stubborn brake dust.


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

autosmart smart wheels works well when applied with a sprayer!:thumb:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Bilberry = brilliant


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Megisrs wheel brightener for me or wonder whhels on non detailed cars


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I have to agree with Viperfire on this.
> 
> I've never used or felt the need to use an exspensive safe wheel cleaner. My wheelcleaner of choice is 1 bottle of stardrops (89p) dropped into a 2ltr wilko's pumpsprayer and topped up with water. Mixed around 2/3-1. It works perfectly well.
> 
> Is bilberry at £8.95 (plus shipping) going to be 10 times better?


Stardrops is where it's at! Why look further, I do 300miles plus a week and it cleans up my hub caps a storm!


----------



## kc1337 (Oct 23, 2009)

Autoglym custom wheel cleaner.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use Megs Wheel brightner, when Bilberry isn't strong enough..

Not had the need for wonder wheels yet, but sure I will at some point..


----------

